# Neelix Sheroc Captivation of Zion King :)



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is our European Show prospect


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a sweet face!!!!!!!

I love the last pic.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks I just cannot capture the essense of this little guy he is sooo darling... Gonna be hard to let him go


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Another sweetheart!! What a face! I, too, love the last pic of him.
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Another sweetheart!! What a face! I, too, love the last pic of him.
> _


Thanks so much ! He is darling in temperment as well as i said I will sure miss hime. but having the ability to keep him for a while really helps .Btw Congrats Deputy Sheriff


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He looks Great ! I love his face


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> He looks Great ! I love his face


We knew we would get great faces with this breeding as well as Temperment , top lines and great tail sets.... Color OMG is he dark...So I am prejudiced of course


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> We knew we would get great faces with this breeding as well as Temperment , top lines and great tail sets.... Color OMG is he dark...So I am prejudiced of course


HAHAHAH I agree they have great toplines and nice color


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> HAHAHAH I agree they have great toplines and nice color


LOL ok good


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh the eyes I love them! He's got great eyes. His coat, has it been blown out or air dried? It's so curly already.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Oh the eyes I love them! He's got great eyes. His coat, has it been blown out or air dried? It's so curly already.


That is air dried in the free stack . He is *very curly *. We blew him out last weekend but it did not last, before we knew it he was full of dead grass and leaves. HA HA God I love puppies....He is so darling !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> We knew we would get great faces with this breeding as well as Temperment , top lines and great tail sets.... Color OMG is he dark...So I am prejudiced of course


Wow, just an amazing beauty. How lucky are you?!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Olie said:


> Wow, just an amazing beauty. How lucky are you?!


Ahh not luck, but lots and lots of research went into this breeding


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> That is air dried in the free stack . He is *very curly *. We blew him out last weekend but it did not last, before we knew it he was full of dead grass and leaves. HA HA God I love puppies....He is so darling !


Well I don't know if that's good or bad. I'd say good if you could keep the hair straight. Tight curls poof more than the loose curls. I can't believe how much hair he has at his age. It's wonderful.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks As the hair grows it does straighten . It would not be possible for it to be that curly and long. but i do know wht you mean as I have curly hair myself. I know that curls and waves are bad in Setters But had never heard that in poodles.  
He really does have a nice coat. I will bath him AGIN this weekend and Blow him out then I will post a pic. He will most likely look ike he stuck his toe in a light socket haha....


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a beauty! Love his eyes in the last photo, the 3rd photo with him running and the 2nd with the chickens in the background. Guess you could say that I love them all!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> What a beauty! Love his eyes in the last photo, the 3rd photo with him running and the 2nd with the chickens in the background. Guess you could say that I love them all!


Thanks so much We think he is pretty cute and so does his new Mom  
She will be showing him in Europe . So we are crossing our fingers that he stays together ....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Well I don't know if that's good or bad. I'd say good if you could keep the hair straight. Tight curls poof more than the loose curls. I can't believe how much hair he has at his age. It's wonderful.


As promised here are some pics of Neelix Blown out. The curl is what gives the coat body At least in my experience and The reds ususally have a thinner coat that this so we are very excited to have thick curly coats out of this Breeding


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of Neelix and I was so excited to get a pic of his brother from Colorado for Christmas...


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Neelix is looking might fine! His brother is a real sweetie too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He has a stunning face and expression!! I think I am jealous._


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks you are so kind  He is stunning isnt he ! We are so proud


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Gonna gt some new pics posted of this stinker butt....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

He is chasing snowflakes...


----------

